# Funding



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Dear Everyone

I was just wondering if anyone got any NHS funding for their treatment. 

Our friends have just been turned down by their PCT and I thought it would be helpful for them, to know if anyone has been successful with this.

Thanks

Heather


----------



## Mable (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi Heather,
We got funding with Lambeth PCT for 1 cycle of IVF or the equivalent. All the PCTs have different rules about funding IVF and you can find out about their rules by looking on their website. Not much you can do about it though, if your PCT doesn't fund IVF, except move house and GP surgery into an area that does fund it - and financially that wouldn't be worthwhile.
M


----------



## Alison0702 (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi Heather

Our PCT offers 1 free go at IVF for same sex couples, IF there is a medical condition with the one trying to conceive. 

Alison
x


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

Our PCT (northlincs) offers no funding whatsoever - married or not, same-sex or not, fertility issues or not. I suppose that keeps it simple...


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

No funding here (Oxfordshire) or where I used to live - Gloucestershire or Buckinghamshire for same sex couples at all.

My GP is fantastic though and has funded my immune issue drugs because as she rightly said, they aren't for treating infertility there for treating miscarriage issues. I am so lucky because the IViG infusion that I need would cost about £1500 per infusion if I had to pay privately as 99% of people do and I need at least one per cycle and upto 6 more lots if I get pregnant. She also funds my steroids for the immune issues and is happy to fund pessaries once I get a BFP.

I still have to pay the prescription charge and pay the nursing services fee to the private healthcare that come and adminster the infusion though but I am very, very lucky.


----------



## nickidee (Sep 16, 2007)

As Mable said, different PCTs have different criteria, so contact your local PCT to find out theirs. For most PCTs infertility treatment is a low priority and so the criteria tends to be fairly strict to put off as many people as possible.
Our local PCT only funds people if they are 37+, have been trying for 12 months, and have not previously had IVF privately. To qualify as a same sex couple, you therefore need to have been trying to get pregnant with known donor(s) for 12 months; find a man who is willing to say that he has been acting as your donor for the last 12 months; or pay for IUI for 12 months. They fund one cycle only.
That said, it is always worth asking your GP if they are prepared to write you out a prescription for the drugs in an ivf cycle. I have heard of some GPs who do this, and that can save you in the region of a grand so is definitely worth a try.  

Nicki


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi everyone

Thanks very much for your replies, I will pass them on to our friends so they know what the situation is. Their doctor is unhappy they've been turned down and says he will appeal opn their behalf so that 's great. the postcode lottery obviously continues!! We had our IUIS on the NHS with the same sort  of arrangement as Mable beforer I knew I had fertility problems, I guess we were very lucky. We paid for our IVFs and will be paying for Jo's traetment.

Best wishes to you all

Heather


----------

